# Tim Grounds Vs. GK



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I've been looking at the Giant Killer, Giant Slayer and I don't see a lot of difference. I'm willing to dish out cash, so that's not a problem. I've also noticed the tim grounds super mag, and pro super mag, and I want to know the difference between the two. Anybody have any advice on which call to go with?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

The GK's I'm not sure on. I have a GK Little Giant, which is a lot higher pitched than those one's are going to be. I like it because it's a call aimed only to sound like small or young geese, and it does it well.

As for the grounds, the difference is that the Pro Mag has a slightly longer insert. So that means it's going to have a little bit of a deeper sound than the regular one, also a tad easier to blow. I like both of them, however, I wouldnt buy the poly carb super mag if i were you. It's a great call, the one i learned on, but somehow, I wore mine out, it now sounds like crap, and the insert falls out of the barrel. I have bought new reeds for it, no difference, i guess i need new guts or something. Not sure what to do about it falling apart. But anyway, good luck in picking one, and remember, 90% of how good a call sounds is the man or woman behind it... so practice.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok, after a few minutes of research, here's what i got. Check those links and see how the makers describe them.

Giant Killer

Giant Slayer

The killer would be my pick, but then again I'm not spending any money, so thats pretty easy to say.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Thanks for the links. I was mainly just looking for peoples own experiences though. I had already looked at the makers description.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

ya know i've blown both the gk giant killer and giant slayer many times, but only at my local sporting goods stores. i've never blown one outside of that, and i've also never seen anyone in the feild. i've never hunted with anyone that owns a gk. that's not to say they aren't great calls. i really enjoyed them. i'm actually looking at buying a little giant as my next call. now onto the grounds. i own a pro super mag and couldn't be happier. i have friends who have the super mag and love it also. the pro super mag will be a little easier to blow, but they both have a great goose sound to them. the best advice i can give you is go to your local sporting goods store and try them both. make sure you take your time and pick the one you like best. they are two very good brands. you have time till next season comes around so take your time.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

The only problem with blowing calls at a local store is that depending on how long that call that u blew was on display it might not sound like the exact same brand new one u just bought. A lot of people don't think about this but after some of those calls have been sitting on display for months and have had lots of people blow them their reeds are gonna get broke in. This could lead u to believe one brand sounds better than another just becuase its broke in. I would ask the clerk how long the certain call has been on display to determine if its already broke in. And if its been up for a long time and u like the sound of it, ask him if u can take that call and they can put a new one from a box and put it out on display


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

another thing to consider is this: sometimes those guys taking the calls out of the case for you to blow are so busy that they wander off for a minute to do something else. in that time people that have been there before you may have tampered with tuneing of the call thinking they could get it to sound better, when more often than not they just screw it up, and it gets put back in the case sounding wrong. i know ive blow calls at sportsmans warehouse that i could easilly tell were compleatly screwed up. so maybe take a peek at the guts and where the reed is sitting to make sure it looks normal.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

dlip I own the Grounds short mag,long mag,and super mag. I started with those actually the super mag wasn't even made when I started blowing his calls. I now blow a GK acrylic and a LG acrylic. Are they better no, just different. The GK and the super mag are close as far as depth and amount of air necessary to operate. I think the super mag can take more back pressure with out choking out, this would give you more range. The Little Giant would be more like a short mag. A higher pitched call. I do not refer to the pro super mag because I have no experience with them. I understand that it is a very good call. Both have good customer service. I think nick has a good idea with the pro SM and the LG for little geese or sounding like a young goose. I would go wood for the Pro SM and acrylic for the LG. I hate blowing calls in stores. One honk and everyone in the store is looking at you. You dont get to spend any time on the call and dont really get a feel of it. How well a call responds for you is in part determined by how you hold your hands while blowing the call and how that call responds to the back pressure of your hands. Some feel natural right from the get go and others just dont click for you. good luck


----------

